# TUCUMAN | Projects & Construction



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

San Miguel de Tucuman is the fifth city in Argentina
*
Location of the province*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Alter Bussines Park















*Some buildings are already finished*


































































*is pending the construction of commercial and service center*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Scientific Pole CONICET










*Sustainable building*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

San Martin Tower



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ 
Beautiful design


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Tower Concept



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Puente en las nubes por d33p_dish, en Flickr

*Video*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Terrazas Park*

*Render*










About the sector most quoted of the town of Yerba Buena Tucuman, in an area of ​​almost 50 thousand square meters, will rise the great Terrazas Park condominium residences. With volumes of terraced towers, the project comprises eight low-rise buildings with seventeen residences each. At the site, 31 thousand square meters will be landscaped with 150 trees of different species to create shade and privacy.

According to the draft study prepared by the Building Associates Architects, the condominium will be resolved on a street fenced perimeter of internal circulation, with alarm and mobile surveillance. The buildings are composed of basement, ground floor and four floors, with a core consisting of two upright circulatory elevators and a service staircase that connects the shields.


Updates









24/06/12 - Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Torre Ibira*



Fuente: Atrio Arquitectura


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:|..Nice looking projects. Some better designs for Tucuman.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Hotel Hilton Garden Inn*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Legislature*
*
completed a few months ago*
































































*360cities.net*










http://www.360cities.net/image/legislatura-de-tucuman-edificio-nuevo#1033.98,-3.88,110.0

http://www.360cities.net/image/honorable-legislatura-de-la-provincia-de-tucum-n#363.12,-4.98,110.0


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*The planned housing Megaemprendimiento largest in South America: Lomas de Tafi*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Satellite View and landmarks



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aerial video footage and some new






Panorama from access to Lomas from PR 314 (future road)
















































Uploaded with ImageShack.us

SECTOR 1: Cultural Area
Located in the SW end of the park, and triangular in shape, has adequate accessibility and availability of parking and also in the immediate areas. The proposal in the trace of Roads is intended to cover the entire area and give dimensions according to organizers of cultural activities for large groups, and providing for the execution of a future building of Culture in the sector. In turn, the woodland was located in such a way to give identity to each crossing, as different native species will be selected by dialing a different color and texture in each season to the different routes. This is repeated throughout the park.

SECTOR 2: Dining Area
In one of the central areas and northern edge, was composed of irregularly shaped space which was available in the future site of gastronomic equipment. The trace of the internal paths determined spaces reserved for the installation of bars, restaurants, etc.., In a number equal to two, which are equidistant from the playground located in the center of the Sector.

SECTOR 3: Civic and Social Area
This sector is at the center of the complex, irregular shape resembling an elongated wedge, why we established the location of a civic area to the west, adjoining the roundabout with a good distribution and accessibility, the center is located on the north side track health and on the south side of volleyball and basketball courts. The sector is completed by walking areas characterized by the arrangement of native trees that give character both as to crossing paths where through widening of walkways and the arrangement of different soldiers and equipment were generated rest areas and meeting.

SECTOR 4: Area de Reserva Forestry and Deportiva
This sector is located over the edge east and accompanies the first stretch of the ex Ruta Provincial N º 314, corresponding to one of more extensive zones and of important dimensions. The same contains the vegetation more developed within the entrepreneurship, sector where there was greater engraftment of tree species planted to top of management of urbanization. For the reasons before indicated, is convenient maintaining it in the most natural conditions possible, preserving it in reserve, free from intensive use, foreseeing there free surfaces significant for the practice of sports several and horseback foot and in bicycle.

SECTOR 5 and 6: Areas of North and South Tour
These portions of the park were designed as a promenade and in turn the container north of Laguna Retention is part of the system of drains that carry water from the rainy streets leading to the park from north to south. It has the steepest slopes, which is why it is planned to hold it without intervention while maintaining its natural character, reinforcing existing species afforestation work with soil fixation avoiding craters. Accompanying the development of South Park Avenue is located an elongated area destined to walk and pedestrian routes, acting as a buffer zone to major vehicular movement from the nearest entrance. It will have minimal circulation, banks southern edge and plentiful supply of trees.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Zeev II



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Rivadavia*







Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Buenos Aires*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*Fuente*
*Saint James*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Muñecas 772*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Einat Boulevard*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Galileo V*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## elzorro (Mar 12, 2007)

Great thread Joseph! There is a lot to show...


----------



## ernelfo (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for this beautiful review of our beloved Tucuman. !!!!


----------



## patriciolposse (Nov 6, 2011)

Don't forget all the architectural legacy that makes Tucumán a beautiful city. In my opinion it is the clash of the modern design and the cities' lifestyle with the breathtaking landscape and iconic buildings that make this metropolis undoubtedly the capital of Northern Argentina.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Recovery ex Sarmiento Complex Summary: - 10 million dollars is the estimated investment in the courtly and amphitheater complex. - 1 million pesos will cost cleaning and fencing the grounds of the Sarmiento Complex. - 270,000 square feet are what the University owns and maintains in the province. - 1,000 people will host the amphitheater. It will be the heart of the new "Sarmiento"

(Fuente: Ñiu Arquitectura y Diseño: Centro de Convenciones Sarmiento UNT )



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ruso_online (Apr 16, 2007)

Very good projects, no doubt our city is modernizing


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

ernelfo said:


> Thanks for this beautiful review of our beloved Tucuman. !!!!


Is a pleasure  :cheers:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Galileo IX*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Fuente*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Hotel Sheraton*
_
18/7/12_



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Convention Center of Bicentenario






Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Howard Johnson*



The executive branch will subsidize the firm * Itin SA [/ B], through the law to promote investment in the province, to support the construction of a four star hotel in Yerba Buena.

The facility, which will be part of the international chain Howard Johnson,  require an investment of $ 4.8 million [/ B]. Under the Law on Investment Promotion and Tourism, the State reimbursed in securities almost 1.5 million dollars.

On an area of ​​6,000 m2,  the building will cover 3,500 m2 [/ B].
It will have  a convention hall for 350 people, garage, spa, pool and restaurant for 80 people [/ B]. Will be located in  1136 Aconquija avenue [/ B], corner of Pringles, street on which the hotel  50 rooms-based double-[/ B] will have an output.  The time limit for completion of the work will be 48 months.

--------------------------

Office + Residences 


















Property where the building will be built








[/CENTER]




















----------------------------


The Domo

Sports hall

















*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

City Civic Center 

*San Miguel de Tucumán*



















The acquisition of a property and recovery of another, to be disposed of along with two more properties, is the recipe that the mayor of the capital, Sunday Amaya, prepares one of the most important announcements planned for this year. Face is the realization of the Municipal Civic Centre, which will be located at North Avenue and Army San Juan.

According to the municipal chief said, who was accompanied by Deputy Secretary of Urban Planning, Luis Lobo Chaklián, one of the central objectives of the venture is to get most of the main offices and formalities municipal neighbors are San Miguel de Tucuman Located outside the downtown transitadísimo capital, when everything is ready. The less it is proposed to have mouths taxpayer assistance in a decentralized manner.

In a first step, until you complete the whole project, the Civic Center will benefit more modest but equally significant for the holder of the Executive Department of the capital. For example, the municipality fails to pay rent of numerous important buildings occupied.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sheraton



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Update 14/8/12*




















----------------------------


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Never heard this city but some excellent projects. Love it


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Residentials*

*Prospero García 148 (Grandi)*









*Monteagudo 512-514 (Grandi)*

Fachada trasera del flaquito que está casi Santiago 









*Monteagudo al 600 (Elgart)*









*Avenida Sarmiento al 100 (Máximo Coletti)*









*Avenida Sarmiento primera cuadra*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Congreso Cuatro 10 *


Facebook: CB Design | Facebook
Web: *::: CB-Design :::*







*Some video screenshots*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Maipu Tower (8o mts)*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

New renders of Sheraton



















Update

IMG]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8304/7945580666_854d6ed9d4_b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Maybe started Rally Dakar next year*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*The second Hilton In Argentina Install in San Miguel de Tucumán city*




























Fuente: http://hostnews.com.ar/articulo/ind...on-robustece-la-oferta-turistica-tucumana.htm


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Hotel Hilton is Finish*

Twitter: @hechoentucuman










San Miguel de Tucuman Hotels | Hilton Garden Inn Tucuman | San Miguel de Tucuman,


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hotel Hilton 

Finished


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

why in Tucuman??


----------



## ernelfo (Jul 26, 2010)

why not ¿¿??


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hotel Hilton Garden Inn

*photos and videos of the inauguration*



















*Video in spanish*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

el palmesano said:


> why in Tucuman??


Tucumán is one the cities of future


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ernelfo said:


> why not ¿¿??


I was not to disparage the city. I'm wondering what happens in Tucuman, because so many investments are uncommon, because nobody invests in areas that are not profitable


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Yet apparently Tucuman is profitable and next year they will house the Dakar competition. These hotels were built in a good period and the city keeps growing. Cheers.

Good job Joseph!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

kubachrick said:


> This is the most boring city from all compilations even more than Cagayan de oro


^^


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Edit.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Marcos Paz 80* 



















*Santa Fe 277*










*San Martín 157*










*Mendoza 168*



















Imágenes: Proyectos - Aguirre+Vazquez Arquitectos

*Estudio Aguirre + Vázquez: Altos de Yerba Buena*

*aquí*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I like Mendoza 168


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

San Pablo Country Life & Golf








Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Location*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Loma Linda Slow Life Country


----------



## JmSepe (Jan 29, 2010)

kubachrick said:


> This is the most boring city from all compilations even more than Cagayan de oro


excuse me? what did you just say? :lol: be careful, cause you sound so ignorant :lol: :nuts: hno:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*ZENOBIA - MARCOS PAZ 80.*







Fuente: Link - Inversiones


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Add more park capital 

*bid for the work that articulate East and West. provides for the construction of two tunnels with a drive of 150 meters, which may move cars and buses urban passenger transport.*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*The Accor Group will open two new hotels in Tucumán*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

French hotel group Accor will open two new hotels in San Miguel de Tucumán, a three and a four-star hotel, Novotel and Ibis brands, medium to high and cost, respectively.

ucumán is one of the provinces with the highest business flow of northern Argentina. Tucuman Being the fifth largest in the country, with a population of over six hundred thousand inhabitants. For these reasons is that the French hotel group laid eyes on the garden of the republic and build a resort hotel in the historic city of Argentines.

The openings scheduled for 2016, will require $ 126 million investment, mostly by the Private Company tucumana Finance and Investment (Cofin), who closed a deal with the network to build two hotels.

The establishments, which have 120 rooms each, will be within an area of ​​100,000 m2, which will require $ 600 million investment and includes a shopping center with cinemas, food court and underground parking, as well as residential buildings and corporate offices.

http://hostnews.com.ar/index.php/ne...ccor-abrira-dos-nuevos-hoteles-en-Tucuman.htm


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*WORLD LEAGUE in Tucumán*

*Stadium of Hockey*

*Birth of a giant giant*
*
The new hockey arena with a capacity of nearly 10,000 people, will be ready in October*

Impress Although not yet finished. Tucumano hockey giant is taking shape. LG Sports visited the site on the campus of Swimming and Gymnastics and chatted with Raul Basilio engineer, responsible for directing the works that provided details of what has been done so far.

"In mid-August Forbex people come to place the shoppap, which is a special folder that is on the basis of the court and then place the synthetic" explained Basil.

The grandstands will begin to be placed within 40 days. "Tensolite already manufacturing the West Side, going to the front of the main. Bases are being made. In the main grandstand is finishing the last level is the concrete part. Would be remiss end the zone 'vip' where they the boxes and a central bar, "he said. (...)

Update


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Joseph85 said:


> *The Accor Group will open two new hotels in Tucumán*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Magnificent project the Accor Group


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Update skyline of the city, highrises everywhere


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Stadium of Hockey

Finish
*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...28135533.67781.232562376816722&type=1&theater


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Microstadium

The place will have capacity for 7,000 people, includes a basement with vehicular access, and fast food outlets. The rectangle of the game, where games are played handball, basketball, tennis, volleyball, boxing, football 5 shows measured according to plans, about 44 meters long and 22 wide.
They will be able to see shows like the Davis Cup performances by international artists.
These are the plans for what will be the microstage to be constructed at the Palace of Sports Park July 9.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.643051592412172.1073741843.627758307274834&type=1


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Location microestadio


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Tunnels and Bridges*
*
"Paseo del Bicentenario"*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Bernabé Aráoz 250*



















*Fuente*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Office High Rise*
SALTA 60


Update: 










Fuente: http://es-es.facebook.com/pages/Atrio-Arquitectura/169999976353467​


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Portal Norte Towers*

*3 x 14p*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Shopping & Hotel*

New render


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ibirá Tower

Render



Update


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Tribunales Tower II










[/

Location









_Jalonline_


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

nice because is not the horrible building with two big walls


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Médica Tower*

Update


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Ibira Tower*

Update



















_Jalonline_


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Salta 60

Office high rise*
Update


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Building Office*

"9 de Julio 421"










*Fuente*[/


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Miraggio


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Salta 60*

Office High Rise


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Skypark*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Fuente*

Location










Update





































*Fuente*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Fuente*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Updates on the *576 Concepto*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On the Einat Boulevard building:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On the Salta 60 building:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On the Paseo Bicentenario:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

More:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

A brief of the city of *Tucumán* and several new project updates on HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The tallest building in Tucumán, almost finishing its construction:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

Update on video:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Quality Building*









*Fuente*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Fuente*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ibirá Tower

Update


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Rivadavia 158 Building*

Update

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## rafacons (Oct 13, 2015)

Buea construccion


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Ibira Tower

Finish!*
































































*Fuente*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

CB Design

Update


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Shopping

















Sector Este


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Monument to the bicentennial of Argentina independence


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Mate de Luna 2080 *









*Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/Atrio-Arquitectura-169999976353467/


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Monument to the bicentennial*























*Render*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Commercial and Housing Complex




































*Fuente*

GSV location

*Presidente Perón y Bascary*










*Desde Av. Presidente Perón*







[/


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Bolívar 551*














































Fuente: *Urban Network*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Monument to the bicentennial of Argentina Independence*

Finished































*Los Primeros*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hándicap Mall Shopping


----------



## patriciolposse (Nov 6, 2011)

Ya que es un foro internacional me siento en el deber (sin ánimos de ofender) de corregirte diciendo que se dice "Finished" y no "Finish" ya que espero que sea una palabra que se repita mucho por acá. Un abrazo!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*ANDRIA*










*Link Inversiones*


----------



## patriciolposse (Nov 6, 2011)

Pinta alto...


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Avellaneda Tower*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Belgrano Towers


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

awsome


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Distrito*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


wow!!!!!!!


amazing!!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Miraggio

Finished*


























[/


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Marcos Paz 759

















[/


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*White Sky*



















*Sáez-Sanchez*[/


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

IMAC

Medical Center


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Glass Tower*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*New Airport "Teniente Benjamin Matienzo" - TUC*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

_*Distrito
*_
















[/


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

edit


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

One Building


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Center of High Performance of Height*


----------



## patriciolposse (Nov 6, 2011)

y esto?? Cual es el hilo correspondiente? Humo o posta?


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------

